# Ugpeptides.com is having a 50% off sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Queefer (Jun 11, 2015)

You heard that right.......... www.ugpeptides.com is having a 50% off sale...........just use "50off" as your discount code.

UGpeptides.com only sells 100% American made peptides and research liquids!!!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 11, 2015)

most excellent


----------



## animale66 (Jun 11, 2015)

Arg!  

I just ordered from IMResearch too... but I needed UDCA and you guys don't have it seems. 

Sigh... always out on the good ones...


----------



## Queefer (Jun 11, 2015)

dirtwarrior said:


> most excellent


High quality too!!!



animale66 said:


> Arg!
> 
> I just ordered from IMResearch too... but I needed UDCA and you guys don't have it seems.
> 
> Sigh... always out on the good ones...


You can order more............you know you will use it!!!


----------



## Queefer (Jun 12, 2015)

50% off!!!!!

Use the code 50off at www.ugpeptides.com


----------



## Queefer (Jun 13, 2015)

Queefer said:


> 50% off!!!!!
> 
> Use the code 50off at www.ugpeptides.com


Get in on this before the sale is over!!!!


----------



## Queefer (Jun 15, 2015)

Queefer said:


> You heard that right.......... www.ugpeptides.com is having a 50% off sale...........just use "50off" as your discount code.
> 
> UGpeptides.com only sells 100% American made peptides and research liquids!!!


Now is the time!!!


----------



## Queefer (Jun 15, 2015)

Get in on this guys!!!


----------



## Queefer (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes!!!


----------



## Queefer (Jun 18, 2015)

50% off using code Q50

www.ugpeptides.com


----------



## Queefer (Jun 19, 2015)

Queefer said:


> 50% off using code Q50
> 
> www.ugpeptides.com


Highest quality peptides!!!


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 20, 2015)

Get the best USA made peptide at 50% off with coupon code: *H50*


----------



## Queefer (Jun 26, 2015)

HimRoid said:


> Get the best USA made peptide at 50% off with coupon code: *H50*


Hell yeah


----------



## Queefer (Jun 30, 2015)

HimRoid said:


> Get the best USA made peptide at 50% off with coupon code: *H50*


Sale still on you guys.


----------



## Queefer (Jul 5, 2015)

Sale still in effect...use code q50 for 50% off at www.ugpeptides.com


----------



## Queefer (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you all from IM ...we had about 25 guys order last week from this site along....every single order is appreciated!!!!


----------



## suresha (Jul 17, 2015)

Order submitted. Hope everything is gtg!!!!!!


----------



## Queefer (Jul 21, 2015)

suresha said:


> Order submitted. Hope everything is gtg!!!!!!


Thankyou so much, we really appreciate your business!!!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 3, 2015)

*50% off Ugpeptides.com with coupon code: H50 *


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 8, 2015)

50% off with coupon code:* Q50*


----------

